# Jacktown Snow Show



## Deerehunter

For anyone interested, Jacktown will be having their annual snow show this Saturday Jan. 15 snow or shine. There will be a big pot/vat of Hobo Stew, [maybe some hotdogs] and a big bonfire to keep warm by wihile you sit, chat and share stories arty: :homereat:

Check their show Schedules at 
Jacktown.com


----------



## bontai Joe

Yep, it is a great show, and the delicious stew is FREE! So is parking and admission. The steam engine house will be a nice warm place to hang out at, and LOTS of neat stuff to look at.


----------

